# New DB arrived today :-)



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

It's a beautiful thing. I know it's almost 4 x the price of a DTP but it's so much better thought out and just feels better. Cannot wait to start playing


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Fantastic! Congratulations









I bet you can't stop looking at it!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I even looked twice...enjoy.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Maybe its time to update your signature as well







Enjoy your new machine


----------



## Slee (Jan 2, 2011)

Love it in black, congrats.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought the black ones were long gone!


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes, black does look good! I'm sure you'll have fun with it, I'm certainly enjoying mine!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Black work surfaces so more black might not be a good idea here. Looks neat though. I'm sure you will have fun with it. I'm getting to grips with mine. It's been slow going having previously obtained what I wanted from another machine but it's getting there.

John

-


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Congrats on the new arrival.

Interested to hear your thoughts against the DTP once you're up and running


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Not a bad first attempt this morning.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

So, 3 weeks on with the DB and I thought I'd give a little run down on my experiences so far.

Firstly I didn't bother with the white glove service as I'm not sure what I would gain from it and my time is limited.

The machine so far has been superb and I'm so glad I upgraded. My main reason for originally buying a DTP was the convenience factor and the DB has all of that and then some.

Heat up time is still super quick (though admittedly slower than the DTP) and ready to go in just a few minutes. Temperature can be adjusted though I still have it set to it's default of 93 degrees. It also has a built in timer when a shot is started which is much better than having to deal with a cheap plastic timer or my phone.

Whilst it does have automatic options for single or double espresso shots I always tend to use the manual button as I like more control over my extraction. The pressure gauge is also very handy and I've already been adjusting pressure to get closer to a 6 bar extraction.

One of my favourite things about the DB is having a dedicated hot water tap, no more boiling the kettle, whilst I'm grinding and tamping the hot water tap is open and filling my cup. Also handy for flushing the portafilter. One thing I always use to do with my DTP was flush water through the portafilter but that meant waiting for the slower pre infusion first. However the DB allows you to press and hold the manual button to automatically ramp up to full pressure to flush water through.

Steaming is still great and the steam lever is nice to use though admittedly I make very few milky drinks but it is nice to be steaming away whilst a shot is pouring.

Lastly just a few nice touches on the machine which I suppose you'd expect for the large increase in price. There's a flap at the top of the machine to allow you to fill the water reservoir rather than having to pull it out of the back each time. Also at the front above the drip tray is a clear window to show you the water level which has a nice led glow when the power is on so you can see it easier and even shows on the display when the reservoir is empty. Drip tray and reservoir are much bigger which means less emptying/filling which is always a good thing and the drip tray still has the accessories tray which I don't bother with but unlike the DTP doesn't get wet after each use! The DB also has its automatic cleaning cycle (which alerts you when cleaning is required) and lastly when you remove the drip try there is a dial you can turn which raises the machine up onto a wheel to allow you to move the machine much easier around the surface you have it on.

Sorry for the long winded post. So far i am extremely happy with the DB and if you have been considering pulling the trigger on one then I would highly recommend.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've set the 1 cup button to do a 5 sec flush which I find useful on this.

Really pleased with mine too.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I've used both of my Sage machines for hot water. In some ways I think it's a good idea as the water in the tank is changed more often than it would be for just shots. I fill with a jug through the flap. A 1L jug which for me seems to be a bit small so have ordered a 1.5L one.

I'm pleased too. Taste problems turned out to the the beans. I've managed to find a way of hammering my favourite bean just as I did on the BE.

I use manual to preheat the portafilter - circa 15 secs or more with an empty pressurised basket in it. That gets it to the same sort of temperature as it would be on an all metal group head machines but a lot lot quicker than just leaving it in one of those. I started doing that some time ago on the BE due to taste differences when I made more than one drink on the trot. The basket I am going to use goes in cold but that doesn't seem to make any difference at all.

Not really tried the DB with a cold portafilter but will at some point. I'd expect the same effect as there was on the BE.

John

-


----------

